# Does anyone know?



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know if Excell\Metricide kills clado type algae?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I did a little searching and the experience seems to be mixed. Some say yes, some say no. Some say spot treatments work, and some say you have to do that overdose, and other say nothing works but Amano shrimp. Guess you're going to have to try it and see.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Do amano' eat it? Con you guys confirm this, if so, hot diggity!


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I've heard Amanos eat it if you don't feed them anything else.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Amano's will mow down this stuff if you got a decent crew of em


----------

